# First trip ever with nephews



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

hey there looking for a lil help planing a trip to west branch to fish for walleye with my nephews (both are 8yrs) this will be there first time fishing from a boat I would like to take them on Eire but think that's a lil to big of a lake for there first time looking for pointers on if the same concept works as on Lake Erie will be casting worm harness. And will be staying at the state camp ground there thanks for any help


----------

